
Patent Troll Intellectual Ventures Running Out Of Cash - aaronbrethorst
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20131004/03284724748/patent-troll-intellectual-ventures-running-out-cash-looking-3-billion-investors.shtml?_format=full
======
benologist
Sensationalist, garbage rewording of
[http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/10/03/us-intellectual-
ve...](http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/10/03/us-intellectual-ventures-
idUSBRE99205V20131003) who describe IV as raising another round of investment
because their previous fund has reached the end of a 5 year acquisition period
and can't be used to buy more patents.

